

The Heroku & IndexTank “Build A Search-Based Webapp” Holiday Challenge - jhandl
http://www.rubyinside.com/the-heroku-indextank-build-a-search-based-webapp-holiday-challenge-4125.html

======
petercooper
It is somewhat weird to be doing this on a post pointing at your own site, but
still, this is a double dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2025810>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2013777> .. yes, being a responsible HN
user wins over more pageviews for me this time (!)

Nonetheless, good luck in the contest if you choose to enter, folks.

------
diego
By the way, here's another app that I hacked to test the plumbing for the
contest, a (very limited) Instagr.am search:

<http://igsearch.heroku.com>

The default search is photo caption, but you can search by fields such as
username or filter:

[http://igsearch.heroku.com/photos?utf8=%E2%9C%93&query=f...](http://igsearch.heroku.com/photos?utf8=%E2%9C%93&query=filter:earlybird)

------
diego
While we are here, let me know if you have any questions about the contest.
Happy to help!

~~~
nestlequ1k
Will you allow the apps to stay up for a while after the competition? If I
have an app that indexes a million docs, but has low traffic, I really can't
afford to be paying 300/mo immediately after the competition ends.

Maybe you can offer a deal where if someone puts a "built with indextank"
sticker/link on the app you'll keep it up for a little while? Could be good
marketing maybe?

~~~
diego
It's a good question. The app would be taking up resources so it has some not-
insignificant costs to us regardless of the traffic. Having said that, if an
app has value and we like it I'be happy to discuss and try to work it out.
Awesome apps built with IndexTank are good for us!

